# civil service layoff list



## tripleplay (Aug 29, 2004)

Does anyone know where most or if all these guys are from (what pd)? and if these guys are just waiting around to get rehired from the pd they got laid off from? thanks


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Several are from Springfield.


----------



## tripleplay (Aug 29, 2004)

thanks for that, but why have they not taken any other jobs are they just waiting for springfield to rehire? my questions are based on getting hired in a town through lateral but they need to go through the layoff list. What are my chances of getting a transfer if they go through the layoff list firts? if you know. thanks


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

FYI.. A recent news article reported that Ware, MA PD, in accordance to civvy circus rules, sent cards to ALL 29 names on the current lay-off list for an open position and did not receive a single response. For those that do not know, Ware is not to far from Springfield -- about 15 mins (if that). I've heard of similar occurances with other PD's. 

It appears that the remaining names on this list have either found other employment and/or are not interested in returning to the field.

Anyone else have some insight?


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

RPD931";p="56348 said:


> FYI.. A recent news article reported that Ware, MA PD, in accordance to civvy circus rules, sent cards to ALL 29 names on the current lay-off list for an open position and did not receive a single response. For those that do not know, Ware is not to far from Springfield -- about 15 mins (if that). I've heard of similar occurances with other PD's.
> 
> It appears that the remaining names on this list have either found other employment and/or are not interested in returning to the field.
> 
> Anyone else have some insight?


Would this mean that since they turned down these jobs that they cant be offered other jobs from towns that came after? This is what I was told but I dont know if its true. Anybody?


----------



## tripleplay (Aug 29, 2004)

thanks RPD that is the info that I was hoping thatI would hear. that does sound right, because there are alot of civil service openings and like auburn, sudbury, everett, sharon and these towns don't seem like they are picking up anyone that is layed off.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Everett Police department takes layoffs and lateral transfers. They just took a lateral transfer about five months ago. They are also looking for another lateral transfer. I saw it in the jobfile on the leaps terminal


----------

